# eas | Having Fun in a VF620 Supercharged E92 M3 - Auto Club Speedway



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

While in between shows (MFest and Bimmefest) we were able to break free for a quick track day @ California Speedway.









_photo credit to SloMaroZ at Track Day Nation_

See in-car video of one lap in our VF-620 Supercharged M3 at California Speedway.






Best lap was logged in @ 1:54.74 for the day. Kaiv is an animal behind the wheel!

*Specifications: *

*Engine:*
VF Engineering VF620 Supercharger System
Akrapovic Evolution Titanium Exhaust System

*Suspension:*
KW Clubsport Coilover System

*Brakes:*
AP 7100/7150 Racing Big Brake Kit (6-piston 368mm front, 4-piston 356mm), Race Pads

*Wheels/Tires:*
Volk Racing G12 Wheels (Matte black, 19x9.5 et22 front, 19x10.5 et22 rear)
Yokohama ADVAN Neova AD08 Tires (265/30/19 front, 295/30/19 rear)

*Aerodynamics:*
APR GT-300 2D Performance Adjustable Wing
Vorsteiner GTS-V Carbon Fiber Front Lip Spoiler
Vorsteiner GTS-V Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser

*Exterior:*
IND Pre-painted Reflectors
Matte Black Kidney Grills and Fender Gills
Lamin-X Yellow Headlight Film

*Interior:*
BMW Performance Alcantara Steering Wheel

*Safety:*
Recaro Pole Position Seats
VS Motorsports Bolt in Roll Cage
Macht Schnell Steel Side Mounts
Macht Schnell Ashtray Gauge Panel
Macht Schnell Clip-In Harness Receptacles
Macht Schnell Competition Liteweight Floor Mounts
Macht Schnell EDC Emulation Module
Macht Schnell TPMS Emulation Module
Schroth Profi II ASM Harnesses
Stack Gauges (Boost, AFR, DCT temp)

Enjoy!


----------

